

Volt (Isomorphic Ruby Framework)  v0.9.0 Released - bglusman
http://blog.voltframework.com/post/117031476149/volt-0-9-0-is-here-and-its-amazing

======
rhgraysonii
I gave a talk on Volt yesterday using 0.9, and it went great. I'm really
excited to see where the framework goes. It may not be a solution to all the
problems a lot of us face with webdev, but I think it really takes me back to
my first days with Rails and just having fun making something, even if its not
a production piece. I've also seen it used for internal tools and had a good
amount of success. :) Hoping it keeps taking off.

------
Aeyrix
Can someone who has used both Rails and Volt to an extent beyond a basic web
application provide a rundown comparing and contrasting the two, please?

~~~
rhgraysonii
Ryan's talk on isomorphic development is a good starting point.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i6AL7Walc4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i6AL7Walc4)

